# burtom customs



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

how good are they for all mtn jumps mostly freeride almost mostly and groomers?
all mtn/60% 
jumps 35%
rails 5%/Almost nothing really mabe once or tvice a season


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

good. give it a try.


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

honda4life05 said:


> good. give it a try.


i will but do you or anybody have experience with evogear? is it safe


----------



## droseph (Sep 19, 2009)

beggionahorseho said:


> i will but do you or anybody have experience with evogear? is it safe


Yes they're well trusted, but if you live in Canada you can't order Burton products from evogear. But if not, they're good.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*Evogear, Dogfunk, Sierrasnowboards.com, Etc...*

American companies, online or not, can't ship Burton, Anon, R.E.D, or any other Burton affiliated product across the boarder up to Canada. Burton and the Companies that carry Burton up here, have an exclusive shipping agreement that forces you to go to board shops instead of shopping deals online. That's why Burton products are so expensive here. 

Seems fairly stupid on Burton's part seeing as Whistler/Blackcomb, Revelstoke, Powderking, and the Banff resorts just to name a few, are all in Canada. Poor business model for sure if you are placing limitations of access to your product on half a contenent.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i haven't ridden a custom but i have an agent which is said to be similar and it is amazing all around, no complaints here.

i also ordered some small stuff off of evo gear and it came in a timely manner, but i didn't order a board from em or ne thing, it was just a waxing iron if i remember correctly. i'd say it is safe.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

beggionahorseho said:


> i will but do you or anybody have experience with evogear? is it safe


Evogear = :thumbsup:


----------

